# Please ID Crypt variegated



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

I found it from the shop. The owner told me he get it from the deep Forrest but he did not told me the location. I bought some part of Rhizome . Look at its it has small pink leaf.


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

http://upic.me/show/41587488


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Bluearea said:


> I found it from the shop. The owner told me he get it from the deep Forrest but he did not told me the location. I bought some part of Rhizome . Look at its it has small pink leaf.


Hi Bluearea,

Interesting, look at the size of that rhizome! Where do you live Bluearea?


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bluearea,
> 
> Interesting, look at the size of that rhizome! Where do you live Bluearea?


I live in Thailand I not sure the Crypt was kept from south of Thailand or Malaysia.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bluearea,

Please take some pictures and post them to this thread when it grows bigger for you ! Thank you


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Interesting. Although I used to grow up near the border of Thailand and Malaysia, I had never come across any crypts...not that I explored or interested in any crypts during my childhood days....


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bluearea,
> 
> Please take some pictures and post them to this thread when it grows bigger for you ! Thank you


I will take an update picture when it grown up for sure. I never seen any crypt look like this one before.


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

totziens said:


> Interesting. Although I used to grow up near the border of Thailand and Malaysia, I had never come across any crypts...not that I explored or interested in any crypts during my childhood days....


Oh your childhood are interesting, Many Crypt Many Betta and other rare fish : )


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

In the Northern region of Malaysia, I only came across lots of panchax, betta, barb (something from the same family as tiger barb..looked like tiger barb), gourami, snakehead and even snakes...haha. Of course, lots of freshwater snails that will turn the water very filthy when they die and also ghost shrimps. I had only seen Vallisneria and Elodea in the wild - mainly paddy fields.


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought It would be nice if i travel to Malaysia like this. LOL
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ryptocoryne-habitats-peninsular-malaysia.html


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Haha..that's JungleMike. I would love to join you too if there is such a trip


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

It's difficult to guess, specially with this size, but what about C. minima? Take a look to this wabisabi pics, c. minima leaflets are quite similar to yours:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/80371-some-emersed-pics-4.html#post632626

Best Regards,


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

What if its not a crypt but some other kind of aroid?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If really a crypt, I have the feeling it may be something from the Cryptocoryne crispatula group. E.g. C. albida. See Jan Bastmeijer's Cryptocoryne & Lagenandra homepage: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/cri-group.html
But let's wait for Bluearea's update.


----------



## Bluearea (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally The shop had sold the crypt in the name Cryptocoryne Cordata sp. 'marble'.
and The shop has another new crypt. which labeled as Cryptocoryne Green Gekco mable(which come together with normal Green Gekco. Can you ID it for me, This crypt is normal Green Gekco or new color variety of Green Gekco.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Bluearea said:


> Finally The shop had sold the crypt in the name Cryptocoryne Cordata sp. 'marble'.


OK, never heard; I mean it's still too early to recognize if it's really a C. cordata.


Bluearea said:


> and The shop has another new crypt. which labeled as Cryptocoryne Green Gekco mable(which come together with normal Green Gekco. Can you ID it for me, This crypt is normal Green Gekco or new color variety of Green Gekco.


 The "Green Gecko" is a selection of Cryptocoryne wendtii. "Green Gecko marble" - never heard, too; it's always the same problem: new plant names appear on stocklists or in shops, hardly any information about the plants is given by the breeders or traders, so that also the traders don't exactly know what they offer, and the guessing game begins in the forums.


----------

